# Pen Drilling & Assembly



## eazis1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Does any one have a home-made jig that works for them?  or is it worth in the long run to buy one say the Rockler  one for $89.00?


----------



## stevers (Apr 6, 2008)

I made this one and it works great for me. The most important thing with any drilling jig is to have a flat and true DP table.






I use this for assembly. DP was free from a fellow pen turning buddy. Did the conversion for free. 





Both of these tools were basically free to me. Only my time and labor to build them. And isn't that what we do?
It can be done very affordably or you can spend as much as you choose.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 6, 2008)

1 unit to do all?  $89 the way to go.  Financially, you see the results of innovation.  In the end it is all up to you.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> I made this one and it works great for me. The most important thing with any drilling jig is to have a flat and true DP table.
> 
> ...



I love the little reminder note.  [][]


----------



## Tanner (Apr 6, 2008)

I have this one if you want it. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ng_Tools___Pen_Drilling_Vise___pen_vise?Args=

I used it until I recieved my Paul Huffman vise.  It works great.  Just taking up valuable shop space.  PM your address and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## stevers (Apr 6, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about. Theres a good start. Low cost or "free". PM Tim and your half way there.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 6, 2008)

If you don't want it let me and I'll take it off your hands.  It's going to be a long time till I get my PH vise.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine:
It may not look like much, but it works quite well [8D]


----------



## jskeen (Apr 7, 2008)

I invested in a scroll chuck and jacobs chuck for my lathe a while back, and haven't drilled a pen on my DP since.  I do a lot of antler, and 75% of my pen blanks are not store bought, nor are they anywhere close to square.  You can mount any shape you can get your hands on in the lathe between centers, put the center exactly where you want the hole to come out, turn a 1 inch tenon on it and then drill it almost perfectly.  But of course if you can get a vise for free, give it a shot


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> 
> I have this one if you want it. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ng_Tools___Pen_Drilling_Vise___pen_vise?Args=
> 
> I used it until I recieved my Paul Huffman vise.  It works great.  Just taking up valuable shop space.  PM your address and I'll mail it to you.



There you went and did it!!!!  [:0][}][:0]

Paul, please tell us we are in the top 25 scheduled for delivery before April 10th 2012.[)]


Mike & Linda


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> Does any one have a home-made jig that works for them?



I threw this one together this morning.  I needed to transfer the indexing pattern to a smaller wheel that will be used with a reciprocator I am working on.  It worked great.








Chuckie


----------



## pipeyeti (Apr 8, 2008)

I use this and it works great. http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5512 . I made a set of soft jaws with 2 pieces of ebony and it works great. Gives me the ability to make quick changes to accomodate different sized blocks. If you can watch the video on the page also.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 8, 2008)

PM sent Steve.


----------



## stevers (Apr 9, 2008)

Got it, I'll get back as soon as I can. dinner tonight with freinds.


----------

